# Can someone school me on Brian May Red Special copy's ?



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi guy's !

never seen one and never played one
but they have great tones .
I know that a lot of builders replicate
the Brian May Red Special ,
any good or bad experience with those ?

One interesting site I found is
this one http://www.brianmaycentral.net/commercial.html

Thank's for your inputs !

Louis


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm sure you know that Brian and his Dad built the guitar for him. He also had it revamped a number of years ago. 

There is an inexpensive model (around $800.00) that Brian has overseen the production of. It is not exactly the same but it is fairly close and has had many excellent reviews. Perhaps you might want to start with that one and see how you like it. If you opt to go for the "real" thing, you could sell the cheaper one for not too much less than you paid for it if you kept it in pristine condition.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guit...ian-may-signature-left-handed-electric-guitar


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

tnx for the link louis. some nice pieces. I also like 
the bass. searched for doubleneck for the hell of it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> tnx for the link louis. some nice pieces. I also like
> the bass. searched for doubleneck for the hell of it.


Thanks for the pic of the double neck. I never knew that existed.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

That bass is interesting. Wonder if the sound is similar in any way to an EB 3.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

In the '90s, Guild made a version of this guitar.

I remember one up on the wall when I picked up my PRS in '94.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

This bass is a beauty !

I always been a Strat and LP player and this video of a guy
playing into a small 6.5 inch speaker Vox Pathfinder 10 Solid State amp
made me think that a lot of this tone comes from the Red Special,
no way I can get this kind of overtones with a Strat !
Pretty amazing and don't forget that he's not plugged into a 1964 AC30

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JaBxO4kYPXg


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;JaBxO4kYPXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaBxO4kYPXg&amp;app=desktop[/video]


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank's Laristotle !

I always loved this video even though I 
don't know much about Vox amps

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vyyTBeAmZIc

For some reason , I can't post the link like you did,
must be doing something wrong !


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

You have to go on this site and click on
guitars and then click on Special and enjoy
all the nice colors they offer and let me know 
which one you like !

http://www.castlerocks.ca


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Louis said:


> You have to go on this site and click on
> guitars and then click on Special and enjoy
> all the nice colors they offer and let me know
> which one you like !
> ...


I like the red the best but it is really too dark for my liking.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;5URuqf1S8v4]http://youtu.be/5URuqf1S8v4[/video]

The first 10 minutes of this vid he goes over his equipment. Pretty simple rig; red special, treble booster, digital delay(fed to multiple amps) and ac30s


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

There's one for sale north of Sudbury for $500.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^I can check on that if you want Louis.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> There's one for sale north of Sudbury for $500.


So many guitars, so little time.

Beautiful.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

THe Burns Brian May Special is the only one I have seen in a store.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYmNT1kgl2M


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

sulphur said:


> ^^^I can check on that if you want Louis.


Thank's !!

I never tried one and I'm very picky for necks , I love them fat ,
I really need to try one of those before I buy , they intrigue me 
and seem's to offer a lot for the money !


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Moosehead said:


> [video=youtube_share;5URuqf1S8v4]http://youtu.be/5URuqf1S8v4[/video]
> 
> The first 10 minutes of this vid he goes over his equipment. Pretty simple rig; red special, treble booster, digital delay(fed to multiple amps) and ac30s



Thank's for the link !.......cool !


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2014)

laristotle said:


> There's one for sale north of Sudbury for $500.


He's dropped his price to $400.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> He's dropped his price to $400.


$hite, I was just in Studbury on Thursday.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I would love to land one of these:










The Guild models were just gorgeous.


----------

